# Never judge the validity of what a person says by how they look!



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Question:Never judge the validity of what a person says by how they look! Anthony, at the gym the other day some big guy told me that to get big I needed to train hard EVERY day and perform a lot more sets and reps. Somewhere in the range of 15-20 reps per set. I???m confused [...]

*Read More...*


----------

